# Yak/cargo Trailer



## dson05 (Mar 12, 2012)

$2300 OBO for Yakima-Rackandroll-78 plus Spare tire, kickstand, and heavy duty shocks (beefs up cargo load from 250 to 350). All new and still in box. Bought it but don't got time for the titling process here in Maryland and assembly at the moment. The 3 extras alone are all worth $400 and the trailer is normally $2300 so the accessories I am essentially throwing in for free. 

Also, have a cargo basket w/ extension, and lock (a $650 value) which I am selling for $500 obo. 

PM me if interested. 

I have no pics because they are not assembled yet and still in boxes.


----------

